# prepayment opinions please!



## kk79 (Nov 11, 2013)

Hi all

My clinic (private paying sadly) are offering a prepayment service. 
In a nutshell, if you under 35 (which I am until this December anyway!) they will give you 3x cycles including any frozen transfers and freezing cost if your lucky enough for an upfront payment of £11800.00. That doesn't included meds as we all differ, or scratches/quad therapy etc....so you can chuck another £1500.00 per cycle...

If following these three cycles theres still no baby, they give you 70% of your money back (granted nothing will be of consolation by that point, but at least you could use the money to either repay the loan I will need or blow it on a world cruise to drown my sorrows)

But you are lucky enough that if there is a baby, even from the first cycle, then the £11800.00 bill still stands and no refund obviously because you've achieved your dream. Any frosties left are also yours to use in the future, but you pay the usual fees. 

Just wondered what you all thought of that? It would be a loan for us sadly as our cash is tied up in bricks and mortar, and I still have £4k sat on my credit card from the first failed cycle.....


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi KK
I would save up and go abroad: double the success rates and half the costs. Having done  treatment in the UK and treatment abroad I know which I would rather do.  Just one trip to Cyprus and 'bingo' after years of treatment in the UK.
Good luck TCC x


----------



## kk79 (Nov 11, 2013)

well, we signed up (and been accepted) for the 'Access Fertility' refund program. Google it if anyone is interested.
Just need that 10k loan to come through and we'll start in Oct/Nov. Just need a couple of paydays to gather the full £11800.00 together. Sheesh its a lot of money but you cant take it with you! 

As much as I hate debt, and the first cycle is still sat on a 0% credit card, we have a plan to pay it all off pretty quick, it just stings like hell coughing up.

So, three cycles in the bag to come. I hope one works........

Lots of luck to you all x


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

*kk*, hi and good luck to you. Everything crossed for one of them working. 
I think if this had come out before our icsi in May we would of done it too. We'll do the other treatment an they're offering if our next 2 don't work. 
Best of luck again. Xx


----------



## simone546 (Dec 25, 2011)

Good luck! Can I ask which clinic this is with? Do they have any other criteria other than age? 


Xxx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

Manchester Fertility are doing it. 
For the 70% back plan you have to have a medical report done then they'd decide it you'd be suitable. I think if you've had a couple of goes they wouldn't do it. 
The other plan doesn't need a medical report and I think anyone can do that one. X


----------



## kk79 (Nov 11, 2013)

Yeah, im with Manchester fertility, but I think this access fertility prepayment is new to the uk but used a lot in the states. You have to sort your own finances tho. I just scabbed the under 35 refund with ICSI set up.
For the refund program they look at your medical records (with permission) and see if they think your suitable. I'm a pretty normal model so glad we got in. We spent about £10k on the first cycle so whats another £12 lol! 

This will be it though, if no luck after this lot, we cant afford to continue and don't think we'd be able to handle it emotionally. You've got to draw the line somewhere tho. but at least I'd feel like I'd done all I could.

The loan money has just arrived in the bank and the temptation to book a world cruise is making me laugh!

Jam - are you at Manchester too hun? x


----------



## Ivfmamma (Jun 10, 2012)

Is it classed as a success after a live birth or positive pregnancy test? 

That would be the decision maker for me based on the answer. xx


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

From what I read IVFMamma it's a live birth x


----------



## Ivfmamma (Jun 10, 2012)

Dudders said:


> From what I read IVFMamma it's a live birth x


Thank you for clarifying,

That's good then,

I had success on my 1st cycle but had a miscarriage, my 2nd was also a BFP which resulted in my son,

Another cycle will cost us 6k, so to me in my opinion it would make sense to pay the 11k to guarantee us 3 cycles,

I had 2 losses before naturally too, so 3 losses under my belt, & only 1 live birth out of 4 pregnancies.

I'd hate to have it work first time so to speak to have paid the 11k & god forbid miscarry & have had paid 11k for the 'pleasure' if you see what I mean, I know what I mean  x


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

It is definitely a live birth.

*kk79*, we've had all our treatment at Manchester Fertility. Were not paying for anymore now though. We've got nhs funding so will either be at Care or St Mary's. I'm hoping Care. X


----------



## BUFFYBOXER (Dec 14, 2007)

Hi girls just to let u know I done a refund  programe in Spain it was 34.000 euros for 3 fresh cycles and however many fet depending on how many frozen,it was 75% refund if u didn't get pregnant but the contract only lasted till 13 weeks pregnant!! Luckily for me it worked on 2nd go but my dd nearly come at 24 weeks but managed to hold on till 28 weeks thankfully everything was fine just 10 weeks in scbu x


----------



## kk79 (Nov 11, 2013)

Good news about the funding Jam, I'm sure they are all as caring and efficient as MFS. all the best with it. xx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

I'm hoping so. I can't wait to get going again. X


----------

